# Why?!?!? D:



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

This just isn't right! My dog and both my cats are in heat and it's insane! 8( not so much my dog since all she does in just complain that she doesn't get to hang around the boys. But the cats!!! Kisabi is just noisy and a little clingy. And Tape is just Omgosh horrible! It's her fist time going into heat and she's just squatting around yowling like made and right now she's right next to me purring like no tomorow. Idk if I want to sleep with her around :'(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

why not neuter/spay your dog and cats?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

My kitten is in heat too but I'm spaying her when I get my tax return. She just reached the age to where she can be spayed so that worked out pretty good. But I agree with the above poster, spaying and neutering your animals makes your life soooo much easier. No more noisy and clingy cats and when I got my dog neutered he stopped being so territorial and peeing on literally everything. 

If cost is an issue than maybe see if some shelters have low cost spaying and neutering. I got my dog neutered for free at the Dallas Animal Shelter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please, please, please get your animals spayed and neutered!


----------

